# Wolverines: legal to shoot in NoDak



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've heard rumors about a wolverine being spotted near my hunting area. If I happen to stumble across one of these guys is it legal to shoot them or do you have to be in danger?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Wolverines are kinda like the Vietnam War, you can't attack them until you've been provoked. Which in "wolverine" terms means he has you arm in his vicious death grip and is shaking you like a "Raggedy Andy" that has slinkies for appendages.

Seriously though, if you see one, you can't just shoot it. I don't believe they are covered as "furbearers" as in other states you have to buy a specific license. If it attacks you, which the odds are better that you win the lottery and draw every bighorn sheep and mountain goat tag in the US on the same day, I suppose you'd be able to "defend" yourself.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I didn't know we had wolverines in ND. When/where have they been spotted?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard one was spotted around carrington but didn't hear much detail cause I was just leaving, know it wasn't that close to carrinton just in that region.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Outdated but this is what I have found so far......looks like they aren't in ND.

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/distr/others/nddanger/species/gulogulo.htm


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

15 years ago they said there weren't any mountain lions in ND either!!!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Wolverines aren't very common animals, if I was to come across one I would let it go.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

I had an uncle that saw one a few years ago (north central part of ND).


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw a wolverine last year near Aneta, ND. I thought that it was a **** from a distance but when I got closer I realized it was much too large and look like a wolverine. I was hunting geese early season do there and saw him by a drainage ditch when we were leaving. I had never seen one before, besides in a zoo.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

That site also shows that this is none in Minnesota either, when I know for a fact their is. Things look pretty bad.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

My brother saw two last year one eating on a dead beaver in the Binford Mchenry area and another in the Hannaford area. He talked to a game warden who said wolverines are not that uncommon but it is rare to see one.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I need to see a picture of one taken in ND. I'm not saying I don't believe you, because I do. I just want to see a picture of one in the wild !


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Is there a place to see if there are documented sightings? Mossback, any chance that those two were the same animal...Binford really isn't all that far from Hannaford.

I am not saying it can't and hasn't happened, but I am skeptical. But then again we had a black bear run across our home quarter 3 years ago (sighted, photographed, documented).


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

on a similar note, tough week in fantasy for smalls


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It ain't over til it's over!

I have a prayer and a dream with vinitari and patten. Of all the weeks for deltaboy to suck, it had to be against you...


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

The two areas he saw them were quite a few miles from each other but I suppose it's possible he had also heard about the one around Aneta which could have been the one he saw in the hannaford area. Who knows? but I do know for a fact they were real sightings too bad he did'nt have a camera.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Shoot, shovel and shut up! :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Shoot, shovel and shut up! :lol:


I don't know about hiding it, if I get it "legally" that would be pretty sweet to mount. Wish we had more so we could get tags.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wolverines are protected in North Dakota, they are listed under the Fur Bearer section. If one is trapped it is to be released or turned over to the G&F.

I have released badgers from traps and they are mean enough! Game and fish can come and release it. If harvested in other means it needs to be turned over to G&F also.

I believe that these are actual sitings. I have had a couple very upstanding outdoorsman tell me about sitings by my place. I have never seen them, but do believe they are here. I think that they mainly tell me because I do a lot of trapping and snaring!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Well if there are wolverine in your area you should be able to find tracks if we do get any snow this winter.


----------

